# Comprare da Gamestop



## Giangy (4 Gennaio 2016)

Volevo chiedere, visto che da loro avevo comprato una Xbox One più di un anno fa, portando la mia vecchia PS3 più giochi, avevo ottenuto uno sconto da loro per la Xbox One, più un videogioco. Ora secondo voi, portando tre giochi Xbox One non nuovissimi, ma titoli di un anno/due, posso ricavare in cambio con uno sconto due nuovi videogiochi, Fifa 16 per Xbox One, e PES 2016 per PC?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Gennaio 2016)

Da evitare come la peste , sono dei LADRI . 
Compra e vendi ovunque ma non da chi sfrutta l ignoranza delle persone per vendere giochi che trovi GRATIS sullo store a 55€ . 

Da me solo pessima pubblicità e non ci entrerò mai più nei loro negozi .


----------



## Butcher (4 Gennaio 2016)

Gamestop è da evitare come la peste!


----------



## Giangy (4 Gennaio 2016)

Si ma infatti che sono ladri lo so, solo che qui nella mia città, è l'unico negozio che ritira videogiochi usati, altrimenti ci sono catene come Mediaworld, Unieuro, ma non penso proprio che ritirano l'usato. Detto questo se va male proverò in siti come Ebay, o Subito.it


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2016)

Come si fa nel 2016 a comprare da Gamestop?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Gennaio 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Si ma infatti che sono ladri lo so, solo che qui nella mia città, è l'unico negozio che ritira videogiochi usati, altrimenti ci sono catene come Mediaworld, Unieuro, ma non penso proprio che ritirano l'usato. Detto questo se va male proverò in siti come Ebay, o Subito.it



Come no , Mediaworld ritira eccome l usato ... Comunque su subito vendi facile e piuttosto che dare i soldi a LadroStop brucio tutto


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Gennaio 2016)

Da quello che so, loro accettano giochi usciti da poco, quindi per ottenere lo sconto sui giochi che vuoi dovresti portargli titoli come BO3, l'ultimo Assassin's creed ecc...

Comunque tentare non costa nulla, ma ti consiglio in generale di evitare Gamestop


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Si ma infatti che sono ladri lo so, solo che qui nella mia città, è l'unico negozio che ritira videogiochi usati, altrimenti ci sono catene come Mediaworld, Unieuro, ma non penso proprio che ritirano l'usato. Detto questo se va male proverò in siti come Ebay, o Subito.it



Si ritirano l'usato, ma il principio è lo stesso, non te lo valutano nulla. Se riesci su Subito.it o magari su pagine di FB a venderteli a privati ci ricavi minimo il doppio.


----------



## juventino (4 Gennaio 2016)

Gamestop è una truffa legalizzata, non comprate MAI da loro. Ormai conviene servirsi da privati oppure Amazon, Subito et simila. L'unica catena che ha qualcosa di interessante (ogni tanto) è l'Opengames con il 3x2 (anche sui giochi PS4).


----------



## Giangy (4 Gennaio 2016)

Sono andato di persona al Gamestop, e la valutazione dei tre giochi vecchi, Fifa 15 Xbox One, PES 2015 Xbox One, e Forza Motorsport 5, era davvero poca da quello che mi è stato detto... quindi penso di venderli via internet, o Ebay, subito.it


----------



## S T B (6 Gennaio 2016)

vendi via internet. Mio fratello portò al gamestop dei giochi usati e non li volevano perchè dicevano che c'era un piccolo rigo. 
Da loro ho solo comprato l'ultimo nba2k16 perchè costava meno che da altre parti compresa la garanzia e uno di quei caricatori+batteria per un joystick per la 360. Ma di solito non compro mai niente da loro.
Mediaworld per fare acquisti mi piace molto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Negli anni la catena è scaduta tantissimo, non mi spiego perché..

Quando apparirono nella mia zona (tipo 15 anni fa) erano una manna, prima nessuno ti ritirava l'usato ma soprattutto non trovavi giochi usati, che significava pagarli a volte anche metà o meno(premetto che io non ho mai comprato giochi usciti da meno di un anno dai tempi della PS1, trovo ridicolo farsi fregare 65-70 euro per un titolo che 12 mesi dopo ne costa 30-35 e a volte meno)..

L'ultima volta che ci sono stato ho notato che nell'usato i giochi vengono valutati sempre meno, anche se dal canto loro va detto che in fin dei conti sei tu a volertene liberare, loro devono poi rivenderli da usati e guadagnarci, col rischio che gli resti invenduto..fate due conti e capite perché di solito li valutano 1/4 o 1/3 (in base alla vendibilità del gioco) del loro valore da usati

In ogni caso ho smesso di andarci quando ho visto che volevano sempre proporti la loro inutile tessera o vendermi perfino abbinamenti telefonici..

Comunque sull'usato non è che MediaWorld faccia valutazioni maggiori, siamo sempre lì..

Vendere su internet ci guadagni di più, però è anche vero che devi stare lì a fare l'inserzione, aspettare che qualcuno lo compri, sperare che ti paghi, spedirlo con relativi costi..se non hai mai fatto è un po' macchinoso, su Ebay se non hai feedback non ti compra nulla nessuno, inoltre devi aprirti un conto pay pal (chi non ce l'ha e magari non ha manco una prepagata deve fare tutto, con relative scocciature)

Insomma, sono utili per una vendita rapida, ma non ci fai soldi..e vanno bene per prendere giochi usati usciti da un po' a cifre decenti (che so, ho preso God Of War Ascension in edizione speciale usato a 15 euro )

Io ho visto che vanno bene se vai lì e compri quello che trovi in offerta vantaggiosa..andare lì pensando di prendere un determinato gioco rimani deluso 99 volte su 100


----------



## Giangy (7 Gennaio 2016)

Si ma poi in internet è meglio, solo che io ho tre giochi da dare via, faccio un esempio di due anni fa, mi è successo quando ho venduto la PS Vita, più tre giochi, che alcuni chiedevano la console più un solo gioco, ma alla fine ho trovato uno che si è preso tutto. Il mio problema è questo, vorrei vendere tutto in blocco.


----------

